# Toshiba 37CV510U LCD TV Issue



## rdm45502 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all!

Long time reader and first time poster here. I have an issue with a television of mine.

It is a Toshiba television model 37CV510U. I am not getting a picture. While powering on I am getting a 3-3-1 pattern of amber lights before getting a solid green power light. However, no picture comes up and no sound can be heard.

I popped the back off to look for any disconnected cables and to re-seat the cables. No luck there. There were no swollen/distended capacitors on the boards. Overall, everything looked good.

Any ideas what could be the issue here? I really don't want to throw a ton of money at this as the TV is a bit older but I wanted to get some idea of what the cost could be.

Thanks a ton, in advance, for your helpful feedback and ideas! :smile:

-Richard


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi rdm45502 and welcome to TSF :wave:

A browse around the Toshiba support for your TV revealed a 'Troubleshooting Assistant', that seems to indicate your TV needs a repair shop. However, I had to guess a couple of answers for your instance.

You can try their assistant here - *Link*, you should be able to answer the questions a lot more accurately than I can :wink:


----------

